# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Pal Golemi

## Doktorr Sakica

a ka mundsi te me tregoj dikush legjenden e pal golemit? fatkeqsisht ne internet nuk gjindet ndonje informat pervec legjendes te perkthyr ne spanisht heheh..

 

 

kto jan dy vizatime per Pal Golemin te piktorit Shpend Begu mar nga http://www.f-a-m-a.com/shpendbengu.htm

----------


## niktironci

Do te mundohem,te te them dicka per ,Pal Golemin. 
Nuk edi se sa do te arrije te ta tregoje ne menyre efikase.
Mua me quajne Besnik, por shkurt me thonin Nik. Sa here shkoja tek gjyshja ime, dajua im me thoshte gjithmone Nik Peta Pal Golemi. U zgjata ne menyre te pa nevojshme, por kjo ishte nje nga aresyet per te ditur me shume per keta dy personazhe letrare , te goje dhanave nga koha e Gjergj Kstriotit.
Ne kohen e famshme dhe te lavdishme te historise, se popullit tone te luftes 25 vjecare , kunder osmanllinjve, eksistonin, dy trima , te cilit ishin edhe shoke te ngushte, pra Nik Peta dhe Pal Golemi.Te dy keta kishin rene ne dashuri me te njejten vajze, por asnjeri nga ata nuk e dinte.
Vajza i donte te dy por asnjerit nuk ja kishte shprehur dashurine .
Te dy shkuan ne lufte dhe ne nje beteje , mbeten te tradhetuar me shume luftetare te tjere,.Luftuan deri sa ngelen te fundit sepse te dy ishin shume te  forte dhe ishte shume e  veshtire te vriteshin. Me ne fund te dy te plagosur dhe te rrethuar tregojne , se cilen vajze dashuronin, dhe aty e moren vesh qe dashuronin te njejten vajze. 
Dhe te dy luftuan deri sa u vrane .
Te kerkoj te falur neqofte se nuk e kam shpjeguar sic duhet por pak a shume kjo eshte historia , E Nik Petes e Pal Golemit .

----------

